# Guide size and spacing ??



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

RS su1264 & 1267? Thanks


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*spinning or conventional?*

I can get the measurements off my 1267 this evening, it's built conventional.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

1267 will be conv

1264 spinning

thank you


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Even with somebody else's numbers, it's a good idea to static load test it. You're going to have variations with the distance of the stripper guide and the reel seat. While it may work, there may be slight tweaking that will make it work better. There's an article in this month's Rod Maker magazine that goes into a great amount of detail on how to properly do this. Might want to check that out if can get the magazine.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks basstardo. I think I remember seeing that article. Ill see what I can dig up when the time comes and I have it in hand.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Until then*

here's the numbers off my 1267, which will get you in the ball park- fine tune from there.

The tip is a ring size 12, working backwards from the tip the sizes are 10,10,10,12,12,16,20.

Distances from

Tip to 1st guide back - 5"

1st back to 2nd - 5 1/2"

2nd to 3rd - 7"

3rd to 4th -8"

4th to 5th -11"

5th to 6th - 11 3/4"

6th to last guide - 14 5/8"


For the tip tube size you'll need to check your blank, mine appears to be about an 8 or 9, but no way I know of to measure it accurately w/o removal.

The distances are center of the guide ring to center of the next guide ring.

Again ballpark figures- I believe BA was using the RS 1267 for their version, but not sure.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you Surf Cat


----------

